
Reddit forcing mobile app, can't visit website - mywrathacademia
https://pasteboard.co/I0qRYLT.png
======
mywrathacademia
The same way quora started forcing sign in to view content now reddit is
forcing users to download their mobile app otherwise you can't visit
reddit.com

------
rblion
I'm close to ditching reddit. HN, Twitter, WSJ fulfill most of my needs for
news, articles, discussion.

